# tshirt labeling



## Ultimate t (Feb 2, 2012)

If its not to serious of quantities would it be just as easy for myself to cut the tags and put a transfer paper label on it, is that style labeling durable and decent quality


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

that's one way to do it. The label will last as long as the transfers you you place on the front of the shirt.


----------

